# GT FURY or Norco Aurum 2????



## endlessrider (Feb 28, 2007)

Please help i need to decide...
Aurum « DH « Mountain « Norco Bicycles 2012 Archives

or

2012 GT Fury Alloy 1.0 2012 GT Fury Alloy 1.0 - Evolutioncycles.co.nz | Online Mountain Bike Shop NZ - Buy Mountain Bikes Online NZ


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

There is a 2 grand price differece between the two...why not look at the Aurum 1?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Norco is great and so is the Aurum

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endlessrider (Feb 28, 2007)

*Well the price is not that different where I leave*



nobrakes2007 said:


> There is a 2 grand price differece between the two...why not look at the Aurum 1?


250$ difference...I want to see if anyone who actually ridden the Aurum or\and Fury...if can compare with other DH bikes...would be excellent.

I think the Fury has better equipment but the Aurum Geometry is more DH oriented...


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Well the Aurum 2 has a similar spec and is _two thousand dollars_ cheaper. So that one.

Two grand is a hell of a trip to Whistler, or Silverstar, Champery, Les Gets, Pemberton...

#Edit, wait, Kiwi dollars? Maybe not so much. I'd probably still have the Norco on the grounds that the frame is cleaner, has less mud traps and no I Drive link getting pelted with rocks under the bb.


----------



## endlessrider (Feb 28, 2007)

Any one riding one of these bikes???


----------



## 90supra (Sep 8, 2008)

I rode a Fury last season for a day and can say it was not fun. Was a quick bike just didn't like how it cornered or jumped. Really want to try an Aurum and was going to get one for this season but ended up finding a deal on something else


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like Norco. I like saying Norrrrcoooo! and so does every Norco owner.

thats my 2cents


----------



## endlessrider (Feb 28, 2007)

what are you riding now? (what is the comparison?)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

endlessrider said:


> what are you riding now? (what is the comparison?)


I ride a Transition Syren x 3 years. My husband rode a Norco Range last season and liked it, but he needed a beefier bike with more travel to handle his style of riding. A friend who rides with us has a Norco Aurum (he bought it used on PB) and he's been riding it for 2 seasons. He loves it

Many riders at our local bike park have Norcos and they are very loyal to this brand. I don't recall seeing a GT on our trails


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

One of my crew picked up an Aurum in August of last year. 
So far he is loving it.

If it were me, Aurum.

michael


----------



## endlessrider (Feb 28, 2007)

*Interesting*



mykel said:


> One of my crew picked up an Aurum in August of last year.
> So far he is loving it.
> 
> If it were me, Aurum.
> ...


Very interesting because in the internet I find people writing about the Gt which is a very loyal bike and not many maintenance.
But Aurum is noisy and I saw one which was pretty bit up...so I tend more toward the GT but here all say Aurum....mmm...


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I like my Aurum. I don't find it to be noisy at all.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah... What's a noisy bike? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

Not much input from me but I took a Aurum out for a demo last year and felt comfortable on it instantly. It handed very well and was a little more nimble at jumping then my Devinci Wilson.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

ehigh said:


> Norco is great and so is the Aurum


LOL, wat?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Norco is a great company and so is the bike. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

The bike is a great company...???


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Tough one here , i would look into the GT but dont forget the FURY as well .


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Big sorry my English not so good but you all should know Trolling is for OC 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Go with the Norco, there is no way to regret it...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The Norco Aurum 1 we tested was very lively and nimble. The bike handled rough terrain well and went where you pointed. It is a solid frame for sure.


----------



## molster (May 30, 2012)

*aurum rider*



endlessrider said:


> Please help i need to decide...
> Aurum « DH « Mountain « Norco Bicycles 2012 Archives
> 
> or
> ...


i have just got the aurum 1 and its the best dh bike i,ve rode . If anyone is looking to buy one of these and dose,nt they need their head testing , it just eats big hits and irons out any track or trail you point it down , my aurum1 came with saint rear drail# and saint 4 pot brakes feels like i should of paid alot more for it,, my mate has got a v10 carbon it should,nt but mine is way nicer to ride , sorry for rambling on,, but its my new babby andf its freckin awesome, YOU MUST BUY ONE if you get the chance.... i hope this helps a little bit


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

I just picked up my custom Aurum LE. I haven't ridden it yet, but it sure does look damn nice:


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

Bump. Has anyone ACTUALLY ridden both of these and can compare the ride between them? 

Geo numbers help, but they're not everything, and similar bikes can ride very differently. Some may want a fast straight shooting sled with a main mission to go fast at the expense of a nimble playful jumper. I'd rather give up a little performance in rough chunk to have a poppy bike that love to jump.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Bump, I came across this thread after searching GT Fury since I'm interested in one.

I'm looking at this one.
https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4562422147.html

I haven't considered the Norco before this thread but that also looks like an excellent bike in my price range. I'm also considering a few other DH bikes but the GT is the best I've come across for the $.

Anyone got anymore feedback?


----------

